# RC airplane



## centexfisher (Sep 16, 2004)

I bought a RC airplane for my 10 year old grandson. It is a beginner's model, styrofoam deal that has two props and is electric. The control has two handles-one for speed and one for direction. 

The problem I am having is that I can't get it to run straight at takeoff. It will turn either one direction or the other, so I can't get it airborne. I've adjusted the wheels 9 ways til Sunday, and cannot get it to work.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

centexfisher said:


> I bought a RC airplane for my 10 year old grandson. It is a beginner's model, styrofoam deal that has two props and is electric. The control has two handles-one for speed and one for direction.
> 
> The problem I am having is that I can't get it to run straight at takeoff. It will turn either one direction or the other, so I can't get it airborne. I've adjusted the wheels 9 ways til Sunday, and cannot get it to work.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


Centex. What do you mean by two props? Fore and aft? or left and right? What kind of plane is it and is there a link so we can look at it?


----------



## centexfisher (Sep 16, 2004)

Here is the pic. Thanks inadvance for your help, Gary.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

You might need to adjust your trim settings on your controller?


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*centexfisher*

A few questions 
Does the left stick operate thte motors only?
What are the flight controls that move on the aircraft? IE... Rudder , Elevator etc...

I think that the right stick usually on an aircraft without ailerons operates the rudder and the elevator. moving the stick left and right operates the rudder. In the air this will allow the aircraft to turn left or right. on the ground it allows it to be steered in the direction you wish it to go. Fore and aft movement of the right stick will allow the aircraft to climb or descend. It could be one motor is making more thrust than the other or if your controller has trim adjustments it might just need to be trimmed.

Did the aircraft come with an instructional CD?

Please feel free to post up any questions you have concening this model, or PM if you like. I will try and help. I fly model aircraft and have a small fleet. So I am sure I can help you through these problems.
What part of town do you live in? If you are on the south side maybe we can meet and sort it out. I hate to see kids get frustrated with a new toy.

I will do some reading on this unit and see if I can be of further assistance.

Larry


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*Ok here is what I found on the net.*

Throttle control determans climb and descend, and left and right is controlled by one motor slowing in the direction of the turn.
I would suggest hand launching it if your are flying at a grass field.

Here is the info I hope this helps.

*SUPER SONIC*​
*Mini Remote Control RC Airplane * RED **

*Features: ready to fly, out of the box; molded-foam fuselage and wing with durable tail boom; transmitter with built-in flight-pack charger; mini NiMH battery pack; two extra propellers*

*"this cute model goes from box to ball field in less than 5 minutes. It's also a stable flyer that's nearly indestructible. Everyone who sees the Super Sonic wants to (and can!) fly it !!!*









Crash-proof fun for anyone!!!

The smallest ready-to-fly RC plane yet, the Super Sonic is packed with high-tech electronics and engineering innovation, yet is is quite simply the easiest model to get into the air that I have seen. The Super Sonic is ready to go, out of the box; you need only drop 8 alkaline batteries into the transmitter, fast-charge the included flight pack and install it in the model-from box to ball field in 5 minutes!










*Power and control system*
The Super Sonic uses small twin motors for power and steering. At full power, both motors run at the same speed; when you input a turn, one of the motors slows down. No moving control surfaces, no trimming; what could be easier? Even folks who have never before held a transmitter can fly the Super Sonic; when we were trying this out for the first time at the gym, even the high school girls basketball team wanted to get in on the action, and they had a blast flying the plane around the ball field without any help.

*Transmitter*
The mini comfortable radio controller has a built-in field charger and indication status lights for the AA batteries.

*Charging*
The fast-charger that's built into the transmitter offers and fast-charge jack that charges the NiMH battery of the airplane in less than 3-5 minutes. This field-charging feature is extremely convenient, but because it doesn't have a voltage cutoff or timer, you need to keep a close watch on the battery you're charging. This is very important because if the battery is connected to the charger too long, it becomes extremely hot and could melt the wires or burn you. A good way to avoid this entirely is to hold the battery while you're charging it so you can feel how warm it gets. The battery should only be warm-not hot-to the touch.
The battery is very easy to install in the model; just plug it in, snap the hatch back on, and you're ready to fly again. Remember, though, that the model is "on" as soon as you plug the battery in, so it's best not to do this until you're ready to fly and the transmitter has been turned on.

The Super Sonic is truly a go-anywhere, fly-anytime RC plane, and its stable flight characteristics make it an instant hit with everyone who flies it.

*Specifications*Characteristics: 
- CHANNEL 49.860MHz 
- LENGTH:39.5cm
- WING SPAN:50.6cm








*IN THE AIR, REVIEWS*

The Super Sonic can easily fly within a baseball diamond, and it flies best in little or no wind conditions. Although the model is extremely durable, it is recommeded that you fly off a grassy field instead of a paved area.

*CLIMB PERFORMANCE: *On a fully charged pack, the Super Sonic climbs nicely at full throttle. Be sure to allow the plane to gain some altitude before you initiate a turn because power decreases during turning. To recover from a dive, just hit the throttle full speed.

*FLIGHT STABILITY:* With its elliptical wing and spot-on, built-in center of gravity, the Super Sonic is one very stable model in flight. If you over-bank it or begin to lose control, release the controls; the plane will naturally right itself. It was designed for easy, gently flying-not aerobatics-and it does this extremely well. Descending spirals and spot landings are simple to do and a lot of fun with the Super Sonic.

*PILOT RECOMMENDATIONS: *When the Super Sonic is at an altitude you're comfortable with, use short control inputs to steer it and keep it at altitude. You'll have better control and longer flight times. And always bring an extra pack of AA alkaline cells along; the Super Sonic is so much fun to fly that you can use up batteries quickly!

*PERFORMANCE HIGHLIGHT: *Although the Super Sonic is a nice flyer, its best highlight is the way it lands: even if it hits the ground nose-first like a lawn dart, you need only pick it up, brush off any dirt and toss it back into the air. In dozens of flights, our Super Sonic never even got scratched. There's nothing better than a crash-proof plane, and even better with the price we are offering!

ALL SET INCULDED :
- FULL FUNCTION CONTROLLER 
- RECHARGEABLE FLIGHT BATTERY
- THE LONGEST TIME FOR BEING IN THE AIR IS ABOUT 20 MINUTES
- DETAILED MANUAL AND FLIGHT GUIDE
REQUIRES:
8 AA BATTERIES (NOT INCLUDED)










*Descriptions*WEIGHT (g)1000SCALEFUSELAGE LENGTH: 395mm WINGSPAN:506mm WEIGHT 60g TYPERC PLANE INDOORFREQUENCY49.680MHz


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

.


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

centexfisher said:


> I bought a RC airplane for my 10 year old grandson. It is a beginner's model, styrofoam deal that has two props and is electric. The control has two handles-one for speed and one for direction.
> 
> The problem I am having is that I can't get it to run straight at takeoff. It will turn either one direction or the other, so I can't get it airborne. I've adjusted the wheels 9 ways til Sunday, and cannot get it to work.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


Are you adjusting the tail wheel by bending it? You may have the rudder out of adjustment. Or the throws may be to sensitive.(to much throw)


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Its a simple thing guys the plane in question has no directional control other then the left or right slowing of the motors, meaning that to turn left the one engine slows creating more drag on that wing and thusly causing a turn. I would recommend hand launching the plane first(make sure theres little to no wind) trim it out accordingly. if without giving any input on the controls it turns right or left give it trim in the opposite direction. Once you have that set up then try again to take it off from the ground you'll probably see a difference 
if you have any other questions just let me know.
and hats off to you for getting him involved in the hobby young. He'll love it and you for introducing him to it.


----------

